

Show HN: Create and share javascript bookmarklets - mosselman
http://bookmarkify.it/
Today I&#x27;d like to show you a small tool I created to learn about Rails a while back. It is pretty basic, but works very well for my own things.<p>Just write or paste whatever javascript you want to run, you can even include external libs. When you save just drag the link to your browser bar.<p>A script I use often is one that makes video&#x27;s on websites bigger when clicked.<p>Tell me what you think.
======
xcubic
Good work.

Quick suggestion: why not let people save their bookmarklets in your site and
build a bookmarklet directory?

~~~
mosselman
Thanks xcubic.

Yes, I was playing with that idea, although I dislike the thought of having to
register/login to yet another site. Maybe this is a good opportunity to try
something else instead. The obvious options are logging in with facebook,
github, etc. But maybe there is another way to conveniently couple users to
their bookmarklets.

A directory is something that has been on my mind as well, this way people who
are less tech-savvy can still profit of people who put a lot of effort into
their bookmarklets.

~~~
xcubic
Maybe you can simply let people publish anonymously too, without having to do
registrations and logins.

~~~
mosselman
I will take this into consideration as well.

